# Couple custom stoppers



## GeorgeS (Apr 3, 2016)

The customer is a huge Jack Daniels guy who collects their special limited edition bottles. He asked me to make him a Jack Daniels themed stopper and I found this old key chain to use as an insert in the top. I trimmed off the loop that held it onto the keychain and set it into a nice chunk of Buckeye Burl that @Chris S. stabalized for me. I will swap hardware on this one next week to an adjustable kit.


 



 



 


The second stopper is one I made for him out of Maple Burl.



 



 

This next one has a Harley Davidson Poker chip in the top. I am unsure of the wood so if anyone has any ideas I would appreciate the help. It was pretty dense, turned well and is very waxy. Oh and it smelled really sweet like cherry.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice looking bottle stoppers George!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 3, 2016)

Good looking stoppers George.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 3, 2016)

Good ideas on those! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2016)

Those rae great ideas George! Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Today ended up being a stopper kind of day. Turned two cast stoppers as well.


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 3, 2016)

Number 1


 



 

Number 2

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 4, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 4, 2016)

Really think the inserts are ingenious. The cast stoppers are so nice. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I really like making thing that mean something to people. On that note someone on a Facebook Group told me I may end up running into trouble using the Harley Davidson poker chip in my stoppers and then reselling them. I understand trademark protection and all but if someone made a product and paid the royalty to Harley for their trademark usage it would make semse to me that I could use that in my product and be ok but evidently not. Maybe Ill give away the stopper with a $40 box!


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Thanks everyone. I really like making thing that mean something to people. On that note someone on a Facebook Group told me I may end up running into trouble using the Harley Davidson poker chip in my stoppers and then reselling them. I understand trademark protection and all but if someone made a product and paid the royalty to Harley for their trademark usage it would make semse to me that I could use that in my product and be ok but evidently not. Maybe Ill give away the stopper with a $40 box!



As I understand it George you would be okay on this. The trademark royalty has already been paid and you're just repurposing the chip. If you carve Harley Davidson into the stopper that's a different story. Tony


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 11, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> if someone made a product and paid the royalty to Harley for their trademark usage it would make semse to me that I could use that in my product and be ok but evidently not.


Repurposing the chip into something for yourself is a different usage category than building it into something you intend to sell. You are right to be cautious.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2016)

Harley is very adamant about people not using their brand/likeness or logo. And I highly doubt you could get their consent being such a small business. But more power to you if you can....


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 11, 2016)

Cool looking stoppers, the JD is my fav


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Harley is very adamant about people not using their brand/likeness or logo. And I highly doubt you could get their consent being such a small business. But more power to you if you can....


Aren't you just a little ray of sunshine pumpkin...



I like all of them myself... if you want to color outside the lines in the rule book I say use a bright crayon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks guys, I made one of those and I still have it. Hasn't sold yet so I don't plan to make too many of them. I'm sure they aren't coming after me for one, lol.


----------

